# Wo kann man sich Linux runter laden?



## Trbk85 (9. November 2009)

Hey Leute habe schon die ganze Zeit in gegoogelt aber ich finde einfach das Linux Linpus Lite nicht

Ich würde mich sehr auf ein Link freuen wo ich es downloaden kann.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Version?


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (10. November 2009)

HI,


beim nächsten Mal benenne die Topic anders 
Klang "lustig" beim ersten Mal lesen.

Wie es aussieht, stellt der Hersteller den Download nicht mehr zur Verfügung.
Es sei denn du meldest dich als "OEM" Partner an.

Viele Links die ich zum Thema "Linpus Lite Download" finde, 
linken auf die Herstellerseite.


Ich selbst hatte dies noch nie getestet; kann dir daher kein Feedback o.ä. geben.


bo


----------



## Leola13 (10. November 2009)

Hai,

schau doch mal bei einem Zeitschriftenhändler deines Vertrauens nach.

Dort gibt es des öfteren Zeitschriften mit einer entsprechenden CD/DVD

Ciao Stefan


----------

